# How big of a plow (if any) should i put on my 04 gmc READ THE POST TO GET THE STORY



## nelsonlawncare (May 27, 2010)

SHOULD I PUT A PLOW ON THIS TRUCK.................ok guys, ive been thinking for a while to put a plow on my 04 gmc sierra 1500, 
its got 102k on it and is mechanicaly sharp as a tack! never had any problems except for replacing a rear end(wich needs to be done again) and replaced the tranny. right now i have a 3" leveling kit front and back, 3'body lift, and air bags in the back, im running 305/75/16s (35s) and as is the truck is a dog, it still moves but has slowed alot with the bigger tires, and i started a lawn/snow removal business and have the option to sub contract for another company, Im thinking about replacing the stock 3.73's with 4.10s front and rear, or just replacing the rear end because it is going out, now to the question how big of a plow can i put on this truck and without absolutely babying it all night long. im thinking 7'6" stright or V or a 8' straight, i just need some advice so i have some time to decide before the snow flys, THanks guys


----------



## nelsonlawncare (May 27, 2010)

btw i just realized these pics were before the body lift, so the truck is taller but that doesnt effect the frame height from the ground,


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

I wouldn't do it if it were my truck. Too nice, too tall and too weak. Save the nice truck for your enjoymnt and get a beater 3/4, HD or 1 ton for plowing. 

Plowing is really hard on a truck in every respect. Tranny, frame, motor, rear end..you name it, its going to get the crap beat out of it.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Change the tires for the winter to a 245/70/16 and it'll pick up more power. Stick to a 7'6" plow, that truck won't handle an 8'. You end up wearing things out faster but to get you through a season I think you'll be fine. I'm assuming your suspension lift is just torsion bar keys? This will help hold the plow up for you.


----------



## nelsonlawncare (May 27, 2010)

yeah I realy love the truck and it has power everything, bose and i would absolutely love to plow in it but it would drop in value very fast if i plowed with it and started wearin **** out, so im thinking about investing in a 94-2000 old body style chevy 3/4 ton standard cab long box. so i can keep this nice and as a daily driver...................now i just have to find the right truck


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Watch the classifieds here and your local paper and craigslist. I see tons of OBS 3/4 and up trucks with plows for sale. Now is a good time to buy because prices are low andyou've got the summer to do any repairs you might need.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Who cares if you beat it up mechanically, as long as she looks pretty and you take off your plow stuff the dealer will never know if you decide to trade in. And if you sell outright you just "plowed your own driveway once in awhile" hehehe


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Yea, I wouldn't even bother wit the plow for that truck. you could go spend $4k on a dedicated truck to do just that and not worry when you scratch it. Keep that nice truck in the garage!!!!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Its a truck use it as one!!! Lol


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

So it's already eating rears and you're considering putting a plow on it? You obviouly have more load then the driveline can handle now. Buy a 3/4 ton to pull your trailer and push snow.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Find a 14 bolt six lug for the rear. Put 4.56 gears in, and match the front.

The truck will be mulch more fun to drive again. As mentioned, find a 3/4 or 1 ton for plowing.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;1043890 said:


> Find a 14 bolt six lug for the rear. Put 4.56 gears in, and match the front.
> 
> The truck will be mulch more fun to drive again. As mentioned, find a 3/4 or 1 ton for plowing.


but the fuel cost will be so mulch more, it wouldn't make a good plow/mower truck.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Many guys report mulch improved fuel economy with gear swaps like these. Gets the engine into a mulch more efficient RPM range.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I still think plowing would be to mulch for it. With all the add ons an the lift kits you probably wouldn't be able to see mulch of the plow from the drivers seat and would need a back up camera to see mulch behnd you.. Of course it would be mulch better with the aforementioned 245/75/16s


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

235/85/16 would pretty mulch be my first choice for plowing tires. They are mulch better than any other size I have used. I do agree that the truck is still a bit mulch too high for mulch more than plowing a few drives.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

used trucks with a plow already on them, are a dime a dozen, wayyy cheaper than getting a truck,,,and then putting a plow on it,,,should def look into that route.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

235/85/16's would still be too tall and break things on his truck which is why I recommended the 245's. His truck is breaking because of the tires, I think he'd be ok if he went down in size and took it easy. I see 1500 gm's with 7 1/2' plows all the time.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a 06 F250 SuperDuty I plow with that came with 3.73's..(bought used, 10,000 miles, never plowed) and after a month I couldnt take it....out came the 3.73's and in went the 4.56's...let me go a little bit further and say I put a 4" lift in it and 35's...so I wanted to get a better RPM range based on that set-up, and the 4.56's work fine for me...plowing, pulling a trailer, whatever, you name it and the truck does it better...fuel mileage...its about a wash...depends on my foot, but I would honestly say its pretty close to how it was before...maybe I lost 10mpg to a tank...maybe...as far as your truck goes...stick to pulling your lawnmower trailers, which it sounds like by the rear end changes isnt doing so hot...If your gonna lift your truck and put bigger tires on it to make it look good, do the truck the favor and put the correct gears in it so you dont burn it out..JMO..anyhow, best of luck on your decision making and I hope whatever choice you make the set-up works well for you...


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

plowguy43;1044014 said:


> 235/85/16's would still be too tall and break things on his truck which is why I recommended the 245's. His truck is breaking because of the tires, I think he'd be ok if he went down in size and took it easy. I see 1500 gm's with 7 1/2' plows all the time.


Not really. 235/85/16s are still only about 31.7 inches, very close to a 265/75/16, which comes stock on a half ton gmc 4x4.


----------



## streetscrapin16 (Feb 9, 2010)

truck is too nice to put a plow on it


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Mulch, y'all realize your saying Mulch? (being this is a landscape related site, I'm going to guess its a joke of the trade)


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

streetscrapin16;1045241 said:


> truck is too nice to put a plow on it


So are brand new trucks, throw a Fisher HT or a Snoway with Down Pressure and call it a day.


----------

